# How much power does a laser pointer use?



## zmoz (Apr 3, 2003)

I bought one of those cheap laser pointers that are all over ebay a little while ago...and I've decided to cut it up and make it into something. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Does anybody know about how much power it uses? It runs on 3 1.5v watch batteries...


----------



## FreeBSDboy (Apr 3, 2003)

Well usually the beam is about 3-5 milliwatts output. No idea how efficient the emmiters are.

I'd give an edjumacated guess in the 10-15mw range for power consumption. Maybe better, maybe worse.


----------



## Doug Owen (Apr 3, 2003)

Typical operating currents are higher than you might expect, check out <http://www.aprosystems.com/index_e.htm>.

You'll note there's a threshold current (35 mA in this case) below which you get no useful laser output even though you're lighting the 'pump diode'. For these parts, typical run current is 45 mA at 2.3 Volts, over 100 mW in.

Cheers.

Doug Owen


----------



## Xrunner (Apr 3, 2003)

I was just looking at my 3x1.5v cheap pointer tonight and wondering what could be done with it. I don't mean to get off subject, but is there a way to get the "guts" out of the metal casing without the use of a saw? Thanks

-Mike


----------



## zmoz (Apr 3, 2003)

I have no idea...I took the dremel to mine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif These things are DIRT cheap on ebay... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 4, 2003)

One of the freebie red bullet pointers I got from Zbolt.com when I got my greenie measures about 27 milliamps on its three 1.5 volt button cells. I haven't measured the other one yet because it's still in its package, but I'd not expect it to vary by more than 5mA or so either way. 

A pistol sight laser I got a couple of years ago measures 17.3 milliamps, so it probably depends on your laser.


----------

